# Driver para motor paso a paso de alto amperaje (4A y 3V)



## Adett (Ago 23, 2006)

Estimados amigo del foro, necesito ayuda de todos para crear un Driver para motor Paso a 

Paso con las siguentes caracteristicas:

1. La tension es de 3V
2. La corriente es de 4A
3. Su torque de mantenimiento es de 300 oz - in
4. motor paso a paso unipolar con 6 hilos
7. motor hecho por superior electronics

Creo que con estos datos podemos construirlo.

Existen paginas con esquemas de Driver de control de motor paso a paso, pero estos no son de alta potencia son generalmente para motores de 12V y 1A exagerando y existen ya driver pero creo  que no funciona, de echo para este motor.

como podria crear un driver para este motor?????




Yo queria remplazar los transistores por TRIACS ¿o son suficientes los transistores como el TIP41C o equivalentes?

Miren tengo poca información sobre esto, en primer lugar no soy electronico pero por aficion a esta area aprendi yo creo bastante, pero no me habia tropezado con este problema hasta ahora.

Cualquer ayuda creo que es buena............les agradesco anticipadamente


----------



## Adett (Ago 24, 2006)

Estimados amigos espero su ayuda en este tema, para que tengan mas información dejo fotografias del Motor paso a paso, pero creo que no es la solucion para lo que pienso hacer


----------



## risko000 (Ago 29, 2006)

Hola Addet.

En primer lugar, no puedes sustituir un transistor por un triac para el funcionamiento en corriente continua, ya que el triac se quedaría siempre activado.

Para solucionar tu problema lo mejor será montar un puente de transistores en H, tipo mosfet de potencia eo similar, ell problema lo tendrías en la baja tensión que utilizas.

Lo podrías solucionar aumentando la tensión y controlando el puente por medio de PWM, es decir, modulación de ancho de pulso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adett (Ago 31, 2006)

Amigo gracias por contestar en el foro,

Bueno escribo para consultarte si no tienes un circuito similar el cual me puedas pasar???.

En ves de los Tip tendria que remplazar los mosfet??

O simplemente tendria que realizar los transistores en cascada de tipo Darlintong?

Saludos.


----------



## jalva (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola :

Definitivamente usa un mosfet como el IFR530... en 
http://www.futurlec.com/Transistors/IRF530.shtml
puedes encontrar la hoja de datos y un ejemplo de carga inductiva... realmente simple.
Yo lo he usado con motores paso a paso de 5v y 3,5A recuerda poner algun disipador aunque sea minimo.

Espero te sirva

Jalva


----------



## Adett (Sep 4, 2006)

Gracias Jalva por contestar, lo probare tan pronto pueda con el mosfet. una consulta ¿Si le ingreso directamente el mosfet a los CI llegan a saturara los transistores?

Seria bueno que me enviaras tu diseño de circuito.

Otra consulta. Existe en Buenos Aires Motores servos? y cuales son sus costos?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2006)

tambien puedes utilizar los IRF740 o cualquier otro solo debes vigilar la Ron o resistencia que tienen al cerrarse.
En teoria los puedes conectar directamente a las puertas digitales ya que no consumen corriente sino que funcionan por tension, a pesar de todo pon  22ohm para evitar picos en  la puerta/gate.



No seran 30V no veo el punto.


----------



## Adett (Sep 8, 2006)

Gracias por escribir amigos, exactamente funciona con los mosfet. creo que ya tenemos la solucion.
En cuanto al motor es de 3.0 Voltios y no de 30, conecte a una fuente de 30V y solo da un corte electrico..
 Gracias...


----------



## TODOELECTRONICA (Oct 6, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo, pero te puedo ayudar, trabajo en protección electrónica y he tenido que diseñar varias veces equipos con motores pap.

la tensión y la corriente dependerán de los drives , eso no es mucho problema porque esa corriente la puede manejar muchos transistores , recomiendo darlington por su alta ganancia, por ejemplo el tip 126 , mejor que el 41 que le vas a tener que poner otro para la base, pero estos transistores bipolares tienen una caida de tensión superior a los 0.6 volt ( cuidado con estas tensiones de funcionamientos tan bajas) dado que la potencia eléctrica es la misma lo tiene que equiparar por corriente ( 3 amp.) 

los triac no sirven porque cortan en los cruces por cero , obviamente no funcionan en este tipo de circuito. cualquier duda comunícate y te explico mejor 
chauu esteban


----------



## Moguel (Feb 23, 2007)

Saludos a todos. Tengo el mismo problema.

No entendi bien al final como quedo el circuito de control.

Alguien me lo podria explicar?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jorf (May 17, 2007)

Buscando y buscando creo que este problema es muy similar a uno que tengo, dejé la duda acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/problema-mosfet-7662/

Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceré, una vez que funcione esa parte monto los PAP en un tornito.


----------



## Robotics07 (Oct 27, 2008)

hOla que tal tengo un problema parecido necesito controlar la inversion de giro de un motor de 24V a 0.85Amp utilice el L293B y desgraciadamente lo queme puesto que pense que si aguantaria esas condiciones ya que en la hoja tecnica dice que soporta 1A por canal y 36V pues entonces no se que otro driver utilizar, pienso usar el L298 u otro similar no se si me puedan ayudar con este detalle, y que el driver me aguante el motor....grasias saludos


----------



## ivankira (Abr 1, 2010)

creo que lo mejor es usar el tip31c ya que aguanta 3 amp. nada mas que tienes que montarlo como puente h.


----------



## ivankira (Abr 5, 2010)

ese diseño lo hice hace ya vario tiempo pero no es muy dificil de hecho es sencillo. es un diseño de flipflops y la velocidad la regulas con reloj en este caso el 555.

es super sencillo espero y sea lo que buscas
saludos


----------



## Curu (Jun 27, 2010)

Yo te doy las gracias Ivankira, el circuito es muy practico para probar si un motor PaP funciona bien!
Saludos!


----------



## edson1908 (Jun 30, 2010)

buenas con todos necesito ayuda con un motor paso:
tengo un proyecto donde necesito q mi motor paso gire con un gran torque, mi motor de prueba es de 2.2voltios y 2 amp de 1.8° he armado un circuito con tip41c pero calientan demasiado y el motor no tiene demasiada fuerza como puedo  hacer q mi motor tenga una gan fuerza... y pienso cambiar los tip por el mosfet 640 q me recomendarian? ayudenme please mi fuente es de  3A regulable gracias


----------



## ferwlo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola a todos necesito hacer un driver parn motor de pasos bipolar de 3.4 V y 5.5 A, he pensado utilizar 2 puentes h con mosfet , viendo un mosfet que soporte el V y A necesario, ahora necesito saber que diferencia hay entre utilizar solamente mosfet de canal n o que tengan conectado mosfet de canal p al  positivo y n a tierra, se que son mas eficientes los n, entonces por que en la red estan algunos post donde recomiendan utilizar mosfet p y n????. Otra inquietud es absolutamente necesario utilizar un gate driver , se que mejora las características de tiempoo de conmutación pero si lo manejo directamente con un opto que pasaría????he visto que cuando se utiliza un gate driver se pone un diodo zener entre el gate y source, ademas de un capacitor, como saber cual????el diodo zenet me imagino que espara proger de picos al gate driver y el capacito talvez como filtro, pero he visto otros diagramas en los que hay ni zenr ni capaitor, la resistencia si va por que va...ademas quisiera hacer este driver con algun circuito de protección contra sobre corriente, talvez con unaresistencia de potencia, para que cuando haya consumo exesivo se desconecte la alimentación o algo asi.....este driver lo voy hacer en remplazo de un driver America Presicion P315H, que no logro controlar de repente alguien me ayuda coin el manual de este o informacion ocon lo del driver con mosfet...

Gracias


----------



## ivankira (Jul 8, 2010)

los mosfet dependiendo que tipo uses soportan mucha corriente.

ami gusto utizaria scr pero para 5 amp. es mucho dispositivo asi que m quedaria con los transistores.

el diagrama es el de puente tipo h
ya que es bipolar.

saludos}


----------



## azkajogto (Abr 5, 2011)

Que tal ivankira!!!

Estaba revisando el diagrama del puente H con flipflops que presentaste anteriormente, pero no entiendo que circuitos son los dos bloques que aparecen antes de los transistores, posiblemente la respuesta sea muy obvia pero me seria de gran ayuda que me dijeras que dispositivo es, Gracias saludos!!


----------



## jordann (Abr 18, 2011)

Estaba revisando el diagrama del puente H con flipflops que presentaste anteriormente, pero no entiendo que circuitos son los dos bloques que aparecen antes de los transistores, posiblemente la respuesta sea muy obvia pero me seria de gran ayuda que me dijeras que dispositivo es, Gracias saludos!![/QUOTE]

esos son los flipflops ( cd 4027 )  parece muy sencillo, yo lo voy a provar .


----------



## Jall251 (Abr 21, 2011)

que tal, me gustaria saber si el diagrama de adet es correcto, es que me gustaria hacer un controlador para motor paso a paso del tipo bipolar. otra cosilla mas que se me pasaba era el 4050n, ¿es un integrado?

Ver el archivo adjunto 765


----------



## jordann (Abr 21, 2011)

yo creo que es correcto el circuito pero no veo codigo para programar el pic 16f84 , y si el 4050 es un integrado , 6 bufer inversores va  imagen


----------



## Hidekichan (May 12, 2011)

Hola gente!! parece que el tema no esta cerrado, les dejo un driver de 4A espero que les de el mismo resultado que a mihttp://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html, lo tengo funcionando en una CNC casera y no tengo ningun problema. Saludos.


----------



## NEOCLASSICAL2 (May 13, 2011)

Excelente aporte hidekichan...ahora a probar el driver...


----------



## haifer (May 18, 2011)

Hidekichan dijo:


> Hola gente!! parece que el tema no esta cerrado, les dejo un driver de 4A espero que les de el mismo resultado que a mihttp://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html, lo tengo funcionando en una CNC casera y no tengo ningun problema. Saludos.



Buenas Hidekichan, se ve muy bueno tu aporte pero en esa pagina no montan el esquema para saber los valores de las resistesias y entre otras referencias, sería bueno que lo montaras e jpg, debido a que lo intente montar pero no funciona ya que me puse fue a interpretar el impreso que muestran..

Sería bueno que no solo se hablara del tema proponiendo soluciones, si no que monten una solución para cerrar el tema completamente, yo estoy tratando de mover un motor bipolar que consume 2.5 Amperios y me estoy rompiendo la cabeza tratando de hacerlo funcionar pero nada, sería muy bueno que alguien nos compartiera un circuito que pueda servir.

De antemano muchas gracias,si llego a encontra alguna solucion practica la publico de lo contrario si alguien ya ha diseñado este circuito seria bien si pudiera compartirlo.


----------



## haifer (May 18, 2011)

Buenas tarddes Hidekichan, el anterior comentario era para otro post, pido disculpas el driver no lo he probado pero tiene cara de que puede funcionar...

de antemano muchas gracias, una pregunta yo lo voy a controlar con un pic, ¿solo seria reemplazar el l297 por este?


----------



## ca3e (May 30, 2011)

bueno una opcion muy buena es usar 2 l298 en paralelo, si quieres puedes convinarlo con el un l297 q*UE* te da la secuencia de pulsos con el solo un alto y un bajo en el sentido de giro y la activacion y no mas =)


----------



## haifer (May 30, 2011)

ca3e dijo:


> bueno una opcion muy buena es usar 2 l298 en paralelo, si quieres puedes convinarlo con el un l297 q*UE* te da la secuencia de pulsos con el solo un alto y un bajo en el sentido de giro y la activacion y no mas =)



si eso hice y me funciono pues la solucion sitada anteriormente no funciona paranada. recomiendo  tu sugerencia.


----------



## ca3e (May 30, 2011)

Si es una muy buen opcion y bastante estable para un motor paso a paso  de voltajes arriba de los 2amp pero tambien buscando por ahi encontre  este q*UE* tambien es una opcion bastante aconcejable tambien usa el l297 y  tiene para regulacion de amperaje q*UE* lo hace coteticimo =) 
la pagina es: 

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html


----------



## haifer (May 30, 2011)

ca3e dijo:


> Si es una muy buen opcion y bastante estable para un motor paso a paso  de voltajes arriba de los 2amp pero tambien buscando por ahi encontre  este q*UE* tambien es una opcion bastante aconcejable tambien usa el l297 y  tiene para regulacion de amperaje q*UE* lo hace coteticimo =)
> la pagina es:
> 
> http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html



Esta solución la estuve mirando, la monte y no funciono debido a que hace falta el esquema del circuito con los detalles de los componentes. este diseño es mejor y esta mejor detallado con mosfet el unico problema es que hay que crear dos de estos driver para que puedan manejar cada uno una bobina pero funciona. y lo mejor es que maneja mas corriente que los L298 en paralelo..

http://dcctrains.netne.net/Imagenes/Discrete H Bridge.jpg


----------



## Hidekichan (Jun 3, 2011)

Estimado haifer; si te fijas abajo hay un link que dice "Descarga" ahí lo bajas en formato winrar y tenes el Proyecto completo con el PCB en PDF listo para imprimir. Fíjate y suerte. Saludos.


----------



## ca3e (Jun 25, 2011)

jajajaja si la verdad pasa a veces..................
che pero @haifer provare tu alternativa para ver q*UE* tal nos va y luego te aviso pero @hidekichan tiene razon te puedes descargar todo en esa pag. y esta buena.
saludos


----------

